# They were really hitting today! I got one near 4lbs along with 25 other bass.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

They were on the black/blue jig/trailer today all day long. I fished my favorite 3-4 acre central Ohio lake from 2-730 right in the sun and heat and it didn't make a difference. I stuck with a small 3/16th oz jig and trailer all day working offshore weed clumps and other structure. I caught about 25 bass and 1 crappie and 1 bluegill all on same lure. My top 5 were about 13lbs with largest nearly 4lbs and 4 others a little over 2lbs each. 

They had the feed bag on as most were short but had big bellies. I believe the post spawn bones have passed. The fish are definitely off shore now except a few stragglers.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish bub...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude... You're slammin' the Biggun's this season.

I'm jealous!


----------

